# 2017 Ross Dress for Less



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

omg I want that luggage


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Going to Disney this year, this would be so easy to find at baggage pickup if it got there. Think a lot of people would be tempted to take it. Also afraid this would be the bag that really got a good going over. All said I still would love to have it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting comments. Not everyone flies when on vacation or going away to school but I can see it attracting a lot of attention at the airport, bag carousel, etc. It Luggage is a British company and in the luggage business for some time apparently and were the first to do the expanding pieces. 

See that they are selling the It skull luggage on amazon (search "It Luggage Skull"). They even made a skull and roses patterned hard case set. Sure Ross' prices are pretty good and might beat Amazon's. All said, Ross does get in some interesting stuff! And it would look great in a Haunted Hotel.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Dang~I want that luggage too!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice looking luggage!

I don't know if I'd buy it, though. Be kinda creepy to fly with luggage that screams: "Day of the Dead".


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Those are just begging for a colorful paint job!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 29, 2014)

amuck amuck said:


> Going to Disney this year, this would be so easy to find at baggage pickup if it got there. Think a lot of people would be tempted to take it. Also afraid this would be the bag that really got a good going over. All said I still would love to have it.


yeah, man, this was my thought too.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

These would make great storage cases for Halloween decore or even clothing


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

lilibat said:


> Those are just begging for a colorful paint job!


Here in the UK they are sold by 'Domo' a high street chain of luggage shops, and are available in different colours - one local store has a pink set in the window


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Found this in the store today. Nice size for headstones, lightweight polystone (?), 12.99. First of the garden statutes I've seen that have halloween implications.










They did have probably 5-6 of the phrenology head busts on the shelf. Photos have been posted before in the Ross threads so didn't grab one. Only other thing I saw was glass hollow skulls in various colors like pink and blue/green, more decor use than halloween I thought.


Oh and I did look for the suitcases today but probably long gone. Was going to check on the price Ross was selling for to let you guys know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Found these book boxes at a Ross on the SF Peninsula (MV) and they were part of clearance items they had on the shelves (making way for new stuff soon?!). I immediately thought "perfect place for my Vampire slayer kit" that I had bought from BuyCostumes on clearance last year. And it fit!

















The small book box was 6.49 and the two larger ones were 8.49 each. Plan to line the interior in red satin and also include a small cross and holy water vial.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Found these book boxes at a Ross on the SF Peninsula (MV) and they were part of clearance items they had on the shelves (making way for new stuff soon?!). I immediately thought "perfect place for my Vampire slayer kit" that I had bought from BuyCostumes on clearance last year. And it fit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect book boxes for the Vampire Hunter kit. I will definitely get one if I come across one. did you get the larger one or smaller one?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Perfect book boxes for the Vampire Hunter kit. I will definitely get one if I come across one. did you get the larger one or smaller one?



Purchased the smaller of the two. My receipt gave the following dimensions: 11.75 x 8.75 x 3. After that it says "Md", so thinking maybe it's a medium size and maybe there were actually 3 sizes available at one time: sm, med and lrg--like nesting boxes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was in a different store today. Looks like "Egyptian artifacts" are starting to emerge on the shelves. This was the only piece I saw today. She was 19.99 and tall like the Pharaoh from last year (who was not silver but black and gold). Figure they are companion pieces. Heavy like him as well. She is detailed all the way around like he was. Should have grabbed a photo of her back while I was at it. Sorry, but a nice piece.










Here's the Pharaoh from last year. Possible he could restocked but hard to say.

















I'm not sure but think these all come from Design Toscano and they've had a silvery Egyptian theme this past year on their site. 

Hoping we'll find a Horus bust this year to go along with last year's Anubis that ROSS sold. He looks like this:








Please post if you guys do! Definitely an item on my Must Find wish list


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Only two or three Halloween-related items sighted at my stores, but i found *this* beauty and took him home with me!









As you can see by the coffee machine next to him for size, he's _huge._ 15 inches high, 6x8 inch base, $21.99. He was in a Ross with a well-stocked home decor area, along with two or three small seated silvery pharaohs, which I purchased last year. From the Toscano line, the same cast as this side table statue, just smaller and holding a candle base rather than a tray.

The cashier even commented on how pretty he is. Months of haunting Rosses finally paid off!

I haven't seen any sign of Horus yet, though :c keeping my eye out, @Ghost of Spookie!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

This was at my local Ross today!!! It's starting!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Picked up this today


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

A few things starting to show up at Ross. I was excited to find the great Headless Horseman Nox Eterna posted above. I like him so much, he is pretty big too * about 17in high and 10 inches across at his middle widest point). Pumpkin lights up and detail is good. Made out of a resin type material. The light switch is on his back, not on the bottom of the statue, that is probably the only thing I don't like about it. 14.99 I think.
The cat in the first pic is all metal, I almost got him but changed my mind,

Also wanted one of the large skulls with the snakes, they were around last year but never found one in my stores. I walked out without it but now I'm second guessing...hate when that happens,


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

With the exception of the HH , I think all of this was around last year . The HH may have been but I never saw him. These carved skulls were out last year and i got one, probably my favorite skull I own. It's really pretty and its teeth look old .


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

We could not find that cat anywhere, went to five different Ross stores !


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

hallowmas said:


> We could not find that cat anywhere, went to five different Ross stores !


If you talking about that metal cat, hopefully he will show up soon. It's still early. He is 21.99 and very heavy, would cost too much to ship most likely. I feel pretty confident he will show up.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I've been away from the Forum due to trying to save money since my family is going to Disney later this year, but I had to come by now that goodies are showing up in stores! 

I found this great Medusa at a Ross today & wanted to share. She's about 14 inches high from bottom to tallest snake's head, and 8 inches across at the widest part of her head. It's a grayish-green plastic but she's pretty heavy. The light inside changes from green to blue to a purplish to a red. She was $15.99 which I think is a steal considering how big she is!

I saw the wooden skulls too, and was really tempted by one! They were very nice.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Saw this yesterday but I already have the bat from last year so I passed on it...it weighed a ton


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

These aren't new, think I saw both last year but I got these two pillows at Ross yesterday. I got a different one last year but ended up taking it back , so when I saw these I went ahead and picked them up. I like them better than the one I took back anyway lol


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> These aren't new, think I saw both last year but I got these two pillows at Ross yesterday. I got a different one last year but ended up taking it back , so when I saw these I went ahead and picked them up. I like them better than the one I took back anyway lol
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=454953&d=1503495627"]
> 
> ...


Ouija! I want that pillow! Lucky you are indeed. Were they with the Halloween items or in housewares?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> These aren't new, think I saw both last year but I got these two pillows at Ross yesterday. I got a different one last year but ended up taking it back , so when I saw these I went ahead and picked them up. I like them better than the one I took back anyway lol
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=454953&d=1503495627"]
> 
> ...


I Love these!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Ouija! I want that pillow! Lucky you are indeed. Were they with the Halloween items or in housewares?


They were with the halloween in one of the bins, they had several halloween pillows all piled in the bin


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo, here is a pic of the type of bin I'm talking about, they are usually right at the front of the store as you walk in. 

They had a couple new pillows this year I don't recall seeing last year ( the bony animals )

















Oh and they were 7.99 and 8.99


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you! I will definitely be on the look out. I was at two Ross stores within the last week and neither store had much of anything Halloween. I'm guessing I was just a little too early. I'll try again for those pillows.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Got both of the at Ross yesterday. If anyone finds more of these towels in the purple lime green with the white skull border and they'd like to sell them to me, please PM me so we can work something out. Been to 5 Ross stores and have only found the one like this. Also got some with lots of skulls and just the lime border but these huge beach towels seem to be MIA in this color scheme.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

lilibat said:


> Got both of the at Ross yesterday. If anyone finds more of these towels in the purple lime green with the white skull border and they'd like to sell them to me, please PM me so we can work something out. Been to 5 Ross stores and have only found the one like this. Also got some with lots of skulls and just the lime border but these huge beach towels seem to be MIA in this color scheme.


That bird is awesome!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Found this pillow. LOVE it! !


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Bobbiejo, here is a pic of the type of bin I'm talking about, they are usually right at the front of the store as you walk in.
> 
> They had a couple new pillows this year I don't recall seeing last year ( the bony animals )
> 
> Oh and they were 7.99 and 8.99


My Ross had the skeleton dog and cat pillows, but not the others. I'll keep looking though. I'm still wanting something ouija for my fortune teller theme. I've been looking on Amazon at the wall hangings which I think will work perfectly, but I'm just not digging the 2 or 3 ouija designs they have.


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

lilibat said:


> View attachment 456649
> 
> View attachment 456657
> 
> ...


Those towels must be popular! I was at my local Ross yesterday and saw a woman buying all of them. I would guess she got at least 4 or 5.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

lilibat said:


> Those are just begging for a colorful paint job!


that was legit my first thought.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

My Ross is steadily getting new stuff in. Lots of pillows, some signs and hanging decor, a pose-n-stay skelleton, Gemmy projection lights.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Nox Eterna said:


> Saw this yesterday but I already have the bat from last year so I passed on it...it weighed a ton
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=450753&d=1502901524"]
> 
> 
> ...


omg, i want this doorknocker.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

lilibat said:


> Got both of the at Ross yesterday. If anyone finds more of these towels in the purple lime green with the white skull border and they'd like to sell them to me, please PM me so we can work something out. Been to 5 Ross stores and have only found the one like this.


i"ll keep an eye out here in ohio.
we have a ross, a marshall's, and a tjmaxx all nearby. they all sell similar stuff because they're all owned by the same parent. maybe i'll get lucky!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah Ha ! that is the Ouija pillow I got last year and took back. Glad to see a pic of it again , cause I was trying to compare it with the new one I got from memory.

Love that long skelly pillow, haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## Land Shark (Jul 24, 2017)

Found this resin Mummy statue at Ross, it jumped into my hand and would not leave! It was was $8.99.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Found this..it played sound and the eyes blinked red and i think green too.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Just a heads up in case anyone is still looking for ouija stuff...... I stopped by a Ross yesterday and saw a couple of ouija items - a pillow, a beach towel, and a four pack of placemats. The beach towel was only one-sided (white on the backside) or I would have purchased it. It could possibly be hung up on a wall or draped over something. The placements weren't bad, but I already have the ones sold at Spencer's.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I got both the silver skull knocker AND the bat last year and love them both! I used the heavy duty command hook adhesive velcro on them and also on my door and was able to swap them out as I wanted. They are fabulous!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Found the vintage looking pumpkin, owl, and Black cat cups. Also got the vintage salt and pepper sets that co-ordinate with each cup. Did not know about the S&P sets. I just got done making a faux fireplace with shelves because I am running out of display areas. Guess what went on it. Guess I have to think up a new display for the things I already had.


----------

